# Wen



## PrairieLights (Aug 19, 2014)

Whatcha think about reverse engineering WEN? I searched the forums and did not find anything about anyone trying this.... Is there a thread elsewhere? If not - thoughts? I tried it on vacation and thought it was pretty darn cool. 
L


----------



## Lindy (Aug 19, 2014)

I am actually using Wen and love it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2014)

There's a bunch of posts on Susan's "swiftcraftymonkey" blog that discuss and analyze Wen products. That might get you started! See: https://www.google.com/search?q=wen+site:swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca


----------



## Lindy (Aug 19, 2014)

HERE is the link to the actual discussion on Wen...


----------



## PrairieLights (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks! I appreciate the info! Reading.........


----------

